# Anyone tried searching the forum



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Why is it that searching for something like "ABT grill" can't be carried out? I keep getting back a message telling me the words are too common!!?? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## jaytapp (Jul 16, 2008)

Anyone having problems using the search facility. No matter what I tried I couldn't get any search result. I have a problem with shuddering on a 53 DSG. Tried all sorts of words and combinations, and got nothing. Any help, please as don't want to go through over 3,000 topics. Thanks


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I get the same, "too common", very annoying!

Is the search function still in working progress or is it finished? If it is finished then its worse then before :?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

What a complete load of cr*p!

I used this function quite a bit in the past but now its rubbish. I wanted to do a search on 3.2 second service costs.

give it a shot and see if you get success!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Following the move of the database to a new server, the database has to be re-indexed. There have been some issues with the reindexing, however Jae hasn't been around today so I'm not sure if he is aware yet.

Apologies.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

HI Kev, 
the rather blunt comment above is probably fair........ old search was very comprehensive but currently it is terrible.

Search for (20" alloy wheels ) and it complains about number of occurrences
Search for (Backdraft) and only 8 results from recent posts. .... as you know its impossible for so few results for that term 

You can appreciate without a comprehensive and useful search function the forum is only as good as the last few pages someone is willing to scrollback to!

I hope its just a glitch or indexing problem to resolve... :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> I hope its just a glitch or indexing problem to resolve... :?


It is fella - it's being worked on as we speak.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Ahh fair enough, sorry I thought this was meant to be the finished product. Didnt know you were working on it. :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Where are we up to on the search facility now - it's better in some ways now as you can search on numbers without it crashing but it seems not to have indexed very far. Are we still running an index?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Are we still running an index?


For some bizarre reasons the indexing process keeps resetting itself when it gets to 2000 indexed posts. Jae was looking at doing a fresh installation of the PHP to see if that cured it but he hasn't been online since last Friday and he's not on MSN, so I'm not sure where he's got with it.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Hope it gets fixed soon or I'm gong to have to take a part time job to fill the void of not searching and posting links


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> Hope it gets fixed soon or I'm gong to have to take a part time job to fill the void of not searching and posting links


Not seen Jae online since last week, so it can't be being worked on I'm afraid.


----------



## mrcee (Mar 20, 2008)

any updates on the indexing? I know your probably sick of this by now.

Cheers


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

mrcee said:


> any updates on the indexing? I know your probably sick of this by now.
> 
> Cheers


KM.....any news on the indexing - the site still cannot be searched. Any search returns zero results even for terms I know are present. Might be time to inform the membership that the search function is offline and being worked on rather than have people think the site is just cr*p.

At first, I thought it was a Safari issue, so I even tried this on IE 7 (to my considerable irritation) - but at least I found the answer in this thread.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Singletrack said:


> mrcee said:
> 
> 
> > any updates on the indexing? I know your probably sick of this by now.
> ...


Being worked on as we speak! 

We are currently setting things up to allow us to migrate to our brand spanking new uber fast server. That will in turn allow us to revert back to a database configuration that will let us re-index correctly. It may take a few hours, but it's in hand.

If all goes to plan we'll have things back on track by the end of today/tommorow


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent news but the blatant lies do make me laugh 

_Information

No posts were found because the word *clutch* is not contained in any post.

Return to advanced search_


----------

